# A thorny thing



## Dahc (Feb 14, 2006)

I have this thorny thing coming up in areas that I cleaned of other weeds. Right now they are about 10" high and they have a low growing, upright habit (I have seen them grown before). The thorns are about 1/4" or longer and they are straight. It has purple flowers with a bright yellow inside and the leaves have kind of a ruffle on the edge and are 1-3" long.

Anyone know what that might be? Later I'll post a link to a pic.


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

I think they're related to artichokes...feed em to the rabbits, they love em.


----------



## Dahc (Feb 14, 2006)

I have no rabbits, just chickens, dogs, cats and quail.

Here are some pics:

Pic 1 
Pic 2


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

That's the one. A small thistle relative. Chard family, I think. 

Maybe try steaming the young ones, and eating them with buttr, salt, and pepper.

Ever consider rabbits?


----------



## Gailann Schrader (May 10, 2002)

We call 'em ground cherries.


----------



## Gailann Schrader (May 10, 2002)

It's correct name is horsenettle.

the berries are poisonous.

DO NOT EAT THEM OR ALLOW CHILDREN TO EAT THEM.


----------



## Dahc (Feb 14, 2006)

susieM said:


> That's the one. A small thistle relative. Chard family, I think.
> 
> Maybe try steaming the young ones, and eating them with buttr, salt, and pepper.
> 
> Ever consider rabbits?


We considered rabbits several years ago but our diet has changed considerably since then. Now we wont eat things with paws.

I guess that's a good thing... our dogs are now safe... lol.

I'll search along those lines but if anyone remembers a common or scientific name, I would sure appreciate it.


----------



## Dahc (Feb 14, 2006)

Hmmm... No, I don't think it's related to thistle or the Chenopodiaceae (chard) family. The flower petals are all connected and it opens up into a five pointed star. All of the thistle I viewed had hairlike petals and are structured completely different.


----------



## Gailann Schrader (May 10, 2002)

horsenettle


----------



## Gailann Schrader (May 10, 2002)

poisonous


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

Just in case Gailann wasn't loud enough 
It's Solanum carolinense aka horsenettle.


----------



## Gailann Schrader (May 10, 2002)

dude, they weren't listening and the plant is dangerous...

:shrug:


----------



## Dahc (Feb 14, 2006)

I had not re-loaded the page while I was looking at photos so I did not see your response Gailann... I see it now...lol.

Thank you for the reply and the info. I appreciate it.


----------



## Gailann Schrader (May 10, 2002)

ain't no big thang. Just didn't want you or your kids to get in trouble...

I actually have wondered for YEARS what the plant was. Was gonna make jam out of it.

Glad I never did...


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

Maybe I shouldn't have suggested eating it, after all....I won't do that, ever again!


----------



## mihal (Feb 11, 2006)

Dahc said:


> I have this thorny thing coming up in areas that I cleaned of other weeds. Right now they are about 10" high and they have a low growing, upright habit (I have seen them grown before). The thorns are about 1/4" or longer and they are straight. It has purple flowers with a bright yellow inside and the leaves have kind of a ruffle on the edge and are 1-3" long.
> 
> Anyone know what that might be? Later I'll post a link to a pic.


As above i5 horse nettle. Paste Of berries useful for curing Mange.


----------



## caballoviejo (Sep 6, 2004)

Its the genus Solanum. There are many common species. Some, such as nightshade, are poisonous.


----------



## Dahc (Feb 14, 2006)

mihal said:


> As above i5 horse nettle. Paste Of berries useful for curing Mange.


Are you kidding me? Mange? How is it applied? I know a woman who took in a few dogs that were abandoned but the dogs had gotten mange pretty bad. She has really dumped some money into trying to fix those dogs up but she just can't beat it. I think she has sense enough to mess with it without poisoning herself... or the dogs.

What is done to make it useful, do you know? Just berry paste?


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Dahc said:


> We considered rabbits several years ago but our diet has changed considerably since then. Now we wont eat things with paws.
> 
> I guess that's a good thing... our dogs are now safe... lol.



oh that hit my funny bone. I'm a veggie eater and have always thought of it as not eating anything that has a brain.


----------



## skruzich (Jul 23, 2003)

Horsenettle isn't poisonous, it is medicinal and can be dangerous in a overdose.

Horsenettle
Botanical: Solanum carolinense (LINN.)
Family: N.O. Solanaceae
---Synonyms---Bull Nettle. Treadfoot. Sand Brier. Apple of Sodom. Poisonous Potato.
---Parts Used---Air-dried ripe berries, root.
---Habitat---United States of America. This weed is a hardy, coarse perennial, found growing in waste sandy ground as far west as Iowa and south to Florida.

---Description---Bears orange yellow berries which is the most active part of the plant, they are glabrous and fleshy, with an odour like pepper, taste, bitter and acrid.

---Constituents---Probably Solanine and Solanidine and an organic acid.

---Medicinal Action and Uses---Sedative, antispasmodic; has long been used by the Southern ******* in the treatment ofepilepsy; is a useful remedy in infantile convulsions and menstrual hysteria, has no unpleasant effects, but its usefulness is said to be limited, unless given with bromides.

---Preparations and Dosages---Fluid drachm three times a day. Berries are given in doses of 5 to 60 grains. Root, 10 grains.


----------

